# Sea Cadet drill manual online?



## Colin Parkinson (24 Nov 2017)

Good day

My daughter has joined Navy League and I am thinking of volunteering. My background is army and I expect one of the places I can help them is in drill, although mine is army based and rusty. I note some differences and wondering if there are any Sea Cadet drill manuals that are publicly available that I can brush up on. Thanks


----------



## RedcapCrusader (24 Nov 2017)

http://www.1nelson.ca/dress--drill-resources.html


----------



## my72jeep (25 Nov 2017)

CFP 201 covers it all.


----------



## bLUE fOX (25 Nov 2017)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> CFP 201 covers it all.



Except for Lee Enfield rifle drill and Naval Field Gun drill


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Nov 2017)

thanks, hmmm 686 pages, better get a comfy chair


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Nov 2017)

Colin P said:
			
		

> thanks, hmmm 686 pages, better get a comfy chair



Oh, no!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr5nFfWIqhQ


----------

